# AZOnano  Next-Generation Brain Implants ( Control Aspects )



## thirteenknots (Oct 23, 2021)

How Graphene Implants Could be Used to Treat Brain Disorders (azonano.com)


----------



## crush (Oct 24, 2021)

thirteenknots said:


> How Graphene Implants Could be Used to Treat Brain Disorders (azonano.com)


Injecting little baby "magnets" in one's blood is no bueno, as is no baby parts or parts from bats & dogs.  The Universe is all about Magnetism and 3,6 and 9 and Mr. Tesla.  Energy will be free for everyone because it's eternal.  It was not supposed to be controlled by rich fat cats.  I was at hotel in Black Mountain area and the place to charge cars went down.  The men were so mad and angry little babies and blamed everything at the hotel. Back to my point, I just saw a video of someone do experiment with the blood of someone after 2nd jab and magnets are everywhere and actually grow in size and attack the organs.  Its like a black blob from the movie, "The Blob."


----------

